# soon i will have large feeders for P



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i dug a pond in my yard today. i would say it is roughly gonna be a lil over a 200 gallon pond. prolly like 220+. anyways, im gonna toss some goldfish in there i think and let them get huge. anyone have any other types of fish i could maybe through in there that will grow somewhat fast?

anything excpet koi cause they eat plants & im gonna have plants in there.

also, these fish i raise in there will be okay to feed to my fish when the time comes, right? as long as nothing crazy gets in the water...

thanks.

(ill post some pics when its in full operation)


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

although these fish get quite large, you could keep channel cats in there. Any native fish could live in there except for trout and salmon because they require fast moving water.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

my only route for getting a channel catfish would be to catch on when fishing. dont get me wrong...catching catfish is great cause they put up such a good fight, but at that point there would be no need to put it in my pond cause im sure it would already be large enough to feed to my Ps.

Plus, they would have grown up in an environment outside my control and may contain toxins. Especially since catfish eat off the bottom.

Maybe i will just go to the river and catch some minnows and see what they grow up to be...that would definently be interesting







...i might even end up keeping the fish after they get bigger, who knows.

that is not a bad suggestion though FeederFish33. how big the fish gets is irrelevant cause i plan on making them a meal before they reach thier full potential. So i am open to ANYTHING!!!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

no one ever responds to posts in this thread do they???


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

OTHER THA GOLDFISH I DOT KNOW MINNOWS LIKE U SAID THROW SOEM CRAYFISH IN THERE BLUEGILL SMB LMB BUT U SAID THAT U COULD GROW HMMMM IM STUMPED


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

they don't sell channel cats in your lfs?

With the right filtration, wouldn't almost any fish live in the pond? I remember reading of a site somewhere that the person moved all of their fish outside for the summer, including their freshwater rays.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

large feeders aka Koi? That would be nice. I can imagie you go "hey hold on a sec let me get them some food from my pond" Then you fish them out with a fishing rod hehe


----------



## s2k2sti (May 5, 2003)

hmmm this is an interesting idea. make sure to take some pics when you are done. the only thing i would be worried about would be raccoons in your area. they like to murder all living things in backyard ponds. those little bastards piss me off. you should have some sort of high electric charged fence surrounding your pond to take care of anything that might try to sample some of your goods.







that would be awesome!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

JesseD said:


> also, these fish i raise in there will be okay to feed to my fish when the time comes, right? as long as nothing crazy gets in the water...


 YOu said it best there.. Also, your going to have outdoor pond, eh? Depending on your location and area, remember that rain clouds are made up from combination of heat and cool air which is collected along the way from city to city. Some cities have dirty air, or chemicals that gets mixed into the air and forms in clouds that produce rain. Acid rain would be the deadliest killer of your pond fish, which in turn wont be healthy to feed your Ps with. Dont wanna have doubts but just giv'in ya a heads up


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> JesseD said:
> 
> 
> > also, these fish i raise in there will be okay to feed to my fish when the time comes, right? as long as nothing crazy gets in the water...
> ...


 good point


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

hmm i didnt even think of the acid rain factor....good point!









after looking at this pond it is bigger than i initially thought.

i know that animals will prolly try getting my fish in the pond so that is why the edges are vertical and not slantes so the fish can hide against the sides...know what i mean?

i put the liner in, filled it with water, and put sand in the bottom just today...

its still cloudy, but here it is...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

..


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

How big are your fish? Racoon for lunch perhaps?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice project keep the photos comin of the progress


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i dont have any fish yet for the pond, piranhabar.

ill continue taking pics as i get further and further along...hopefully the finished product will look awesome.


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

Keep us posted. I'd like to see how it turns out.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Good tutorial and pix, JesseD. Looking good, man!!! Are any filteration gonna be added for the pond? Keep us well posted!!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah how u do it looks pretty simple just dig a hole get a liner ur done what about filtration and whats the dimensions ?


----------

